# Randonneurs' Tales



## Ian H (11 Jun 2019)

A few stories by various authors, some originally published in Arrivée, and which I hope give a flavour of long-distance cycling.
http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/reports-articles


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> A few stories by various authors, some originally published in Arrivée, and which I hope give a flavour of long-distance cycling.
> http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/reports-articles


Nice link.


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jun 2019)

thanks, I like real people/situation write ups.

shall be perusing that site at my leisure


----------



## Ivo (12 Jun 2019)

'98, That was I believe the year that I also started the Crackpot. I bailed out at the same railway station as the organiser.


----------



## Ian H (12 Jun 2019)

Ivo said:


> '98, That was I believe the year that I also started the Crackpot. I bailed out at the same railway station as the organiser.


It was also the year I rode Calais-Brindisi (which is another write-up), finishing a couple of weeks before the Crackpot. 

Shawn suggested I should ride his Hellfire 600 perm over the intervening weekend, which I did (in horrendous weather, having to wade thigh-deep, shouldering the bike, at one point). 

When I started the Crackpot I found that I had only one speed. All ability to raise my pace, such as to follow a wheel, had gone (it took a few months to get that back). But I finished, giving me 42 points for three consecutive events.


----------



## Ian H (14 Jun 2019)

Some more added.

I'm still searching for others.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> Some more added.
> 
> I'm still searching for others.



I like the one you posted on a Twitter. Really put a cat amongst the pigeons in the AUK marketing department


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I like the one you posted on a Twitter. Really put a cat amongst the pigeons in the AUK marketing department



There's a marketing department? Are they putting up blue plaques in bus shelters? So and so dozed here on such and such an Audax...


----------



## Ian H (21 Jan 2021)

Now all moved, possibly with an addition or two (meaning I can't remember) to hennessey.uk


----------

